# seit Tagen Gentoos "online package database" down

## SvenFischer

weis jemadn mehr, warum das so ist? Der Link von www.gentoo.org geht is leere und ich vermisse meine Startseite sehr   :Sad: 

----------

## tgurr

Es wurde eine command injection Sicherheitslücke entdeckt, vermutlich hat man die Seite vorsichtshalber offline genommen bis das Problem behoben ist:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187973

Übergangsweise kannst du ja http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Newest benutzen.

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4177966.html

----------

## lituxer

Weiss jemand was mit der Online Package Database (http://packages.gentoo.org/) los ist.

Ist nur der Server down, oder gibt es eine neue Seite?

----------

## schmutzfinger

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574792.html

----------

## think4urs11

ab lituxer hier angehangen

----------

## lituxer

 :Embarassed:   Mit der Benutzung der Suchfunktion wäre das nicht passiert.

Aber Danke für die Info.

----------

## hoschi

Ich finde das ja laaaaaaaaangsam ziemlich peinlich...

Zum Glueck gibts im Gentoo-Store immer noch die Gentoo-2006 CDs zu kaufen...

Bei Gentoo fehlen irgendwie eher noch Leute fuer die Organisation, als Maintainer und Programmierer (worueber ja sonst geheult wird). Waere sogar was fuer mich    :Confused: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Vielleicht hat dies auch ganz andere Gründe...

----------

## schachti

Ich finde es sehr erschreckend, dass die Verantwortlichen (zumindest im entsprechenden Bug auf b.g.o) scheinbar gar nicht verstehen, welche Auswirkungen das auf die Aussenwirkung und die Bindung der "Kunden" (= Benutzer) an gentoo hat. Ich bekomme da sehr den Eindruck, dass die "Führung" sich sehr vom "Volk" entfernt hat.

----------

## fn_dark

Hi,

1. versteh ich garnicht was Ihr euch da so "aufregt"

2. weiter oben wurde schon gesagt - einfach mal die Suchfunktion einer Forensoftware ausprobieren

Ja, eigentlich sollte man froh sein das es überhaupt kostenlose Betriebssysteme gibt, egal ob es nun Gentoo, Ubuntu oder sonstwie heisst - ich als umsteiger hab mehrere Distributionen ausprobiert und find Gentoo soweit super, abgesehen von dem installieren   :Embarassed: 

Es gibt alternativen zu packages.gentoo.org welche noch dazu frei zugänglich sind und mit einer simplen Suchfunktion hätten gefunden werden können, da find ich so eine Diskussion irgendwie nur peinlich .... tz... aber Ok - es gibt immer Leute die sich aufregen  weil es nicht so funktioniert wie gewonnt und man mal einen Umstand in kauf nehmen muss  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss, Dark

----------

## hoschi

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich finde es sehr erschreckend, dass die Verantwortlichen (zumindest im entsprechenden Bug auf b.g.o) scheinbar gar nicht verstehen, welche Auswirkungen das auf die Aussenwirkung und die Bindung der "Kunden" (= Benutzer) an gentoo hat. Ich bekomme da sehr den Eindruck, dass die "Führung" sich sehr vom "Volk" entfernt hat.

 

Na ja. Wir sind hier ja nicht bei Apple sondern bei Open-Source  :Wink: 

Jammer, jammer, heul, flame, passt mir nicht, flenn, troll, heul, grafische (hoelle! verdammung!!!) Installermurks...TING  :Very Happy: 

Nein, im ernst, zurueck zum Thema: Gentoo als Metadistribution hat zwar feste Releasemedien, aber ein Ausfall der Onlinepaketverwaltung ist durch Gentoos Stellung als Metadistribution um den Faktor 10 schlimmer, als er bei Ubuntu waere. Eine Kooperation mit gentoo-portage.com waere doch auch moeglich, schnell ein Link und schon laeufts zumindest wieder ein wenig. Natuerlich waere das keine Eigenleistung, aber ein Zeichen von Verlaesslichkeit und Managment zumindest schnell Ersatz klar zu machen.

Da fehlt es auch an weiteren Mitteilungen zur Entwicklung und was man das jetzt plant in den Gentoo-News, dazu waere auch schon oefters Gelegenheit gewesen. Der Shuttleworth von Ubuntu soll uns mal 10 Millionen schenken, dann koennte man ein paar fest angestellte Enwickler einstellen und so  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *fn_dark wrote:*   

> Es gibt alternativen zu packages.gentoo.org welche noch dazu frei zugänglich sind und mit einer simplen Suchfunktion hätten gefunden werden können, da find ich so eine Diskussion irgendwie nur peinlich .... tz... aber Ok - es gibt immer Leute die sich aufregen  weil es nicht so funktioniert wie gewonnt und man mal einen Umstand in kauf nehmen muss  

 

Darum geht des doch gar nicht primär. Ich habe vor allem die Außenwirkung angesprochen. Wie wirkt es wohl auf jemanden, der noch nicht gentoo benutzt, aber prinzipiell interessiert ist, wenn die Entwickler es in 10 Wochen nicht schaffen, einen einfachen Dienst, der die verfügbaren Pakete auflistet, wieder online zu bringen? Wie wirkt es auf so jemanden wohl, wenn es Wochen dauert, bis auf dem Server eine entsprechende Hinweismeldung geschaltet wird, und bis dahin der Dienst einfach nicht erreichbar ist, ohne dass man weiß warum? Würdest Du solchen Entwicklern zutrauen, dass sie auf Sicherheitslücken schnell reagieren und die User schnell und kompetent informieren?

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: Wäre ich im Moment ein unwissender Außenstehender, der sich nach einer geeigneten Distribution umschaut, ich würde gentoo für einen Haufen chaotischer Frickler halten und gentoo ausprobieren.

----------

## tamiko

@keruskerfuerst:

Sagen wir es mal so: Selbst wenn du Code/Foren-Monkey als Beleidigung auffasst wäre Das Kommentar von Think4UrS11 allerhöchstens selbstironisch zu verstehen. (Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass dies im Englischen durchaus gebräuchliche Begriffe sind.)

Falls du demgegenüber irgendwie noch ein Informationsmitteilungsbedürfnis hast möchte ich dir die in [1] von mir erwähnten Seiten wärmstens empfehlen.  :Wink: 

Zu Diskussion:

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich packages.gentoo.org nicht wirklich vermisse, da ich es schlicht nicht brauche/benutze.

Für die Suche in den Ebuilds setze ich ganz gerne 

```
app-portage/eix
```

 ein.

Aber alles in allem werfen 2 Monate Ausfall ein nicht sehr gutes Licht auf Gentoo.

(Und ich mag es nicht, wenn ich mir von diesen eingefleischten Debian-Fans anhören muss, was alles doof an Gentoo sei, wie doof und kindisch die Entwickler seien, und wie unfähig die Leute seien, dass sie ihre Server nicht mehr an den Start bekommen   :Evil or Very Mad: )

Grüße,

Tamiko

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-598961.html?sid=19d5023468c12e4a546e05b574508a18

----------

## Evildad

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Schon richtig aber u.a. liegt es daran das der ursprüngliche Entwickler/Maintainer von p.g.o das Handtuch geworfen hat.
> 
> Es gibt ja diverse (gute) Alternativen zu packages.gentoo.org
> 
> 

 

Ja Marduk hat sich nach /dev/null verabschiedet und Taviso hat noch nicht einmal was in den Bug geschrieben und scheint auch seit Monaten nur sporadisch on zu sein.

Alles in allem nicht gerade professionell aber so wie man die Comments in den Bugs liest, will man das glaub ich auch gar nicht sein.

Schade eigentlich ich fand p.g.o eigentlich immer sehr nett.

Einen Link auf gentoo-portage.com wirds nicht geben genauso wie es nie nen link zu gentoo-wiki.com geben wird, da es halt nicht zum offiziellen Projekt gehört.

Aber warten wirs mal ab.

In nem Jahr wirds schon wieder was offizielles geben.

Ich werd in der Kirche auf jeden Fall mal ne Kerze anzünden   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *tamiko wrote:*   

> Für die Suche in den Ebuilds setze ich ganz gerne 
> 
> ```
> app-portage/eix
> ```
> ...

 

Zumindest ist der Zustand ein gutes Beispiel dafür, daß es recht sinnvoll ist, sich nicht unnötigerweise auf entfernte Dienste zu verlassen, die keine besondere Priorität haben, aber doch recht nützlich sind.

----------

## hoschi

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Schon richtig aber u.a. liegt es daran das der ursprüngliche Entwickler/Maintainer von p.g.o das Handtuch geworfen hat.
> 
> Es gibt ja diverse (gute) Alternativen zu packages.gentoo.org
> 
>  
> ...

 

Es sollte auch seit zwei Jahren ein neues Design fuer die Website geben...

----------

## think4urs11

ironische Nebendiskussion herausgeschnibbelt   :Arrow:  (Selbst-)ironie und ihre 'Nebenwirkungen

----------

## mastacloak

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Aber warten wirs mal ab.
> 
> In nem Jahr wirds schon wieder was offizielles geben.
> 
> Ich werd in der Kirche auf jeden Fall mal ne Kerze anzünden  

 

Heho,

bin mal eben wieder zufällig bei p.g.o vorbeigesurft. Da hat sich wohl jemand erbarmt und der Website wieder Leben eingehaucht. Und es hat noch nicht mal ein Jahr gedauert   :Smile: 

Gruß

----------

## manuels

nur suchen kann man nicht.   :Sad: 

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *tamiko wrote:*   Für die Suche in den Ebuilds setze ich ganz gerne 
> 
> ```
> app-portage/eix
> ```
> ...

 

Stimmt. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich auch die option -k bei udept gefunden.

```

dep -k portage

sys-apps/portage:

             |                           s

             |                   p       p

             |                   p       a   x

             |                   c       r   8

             |                   -       c   6

             | a a             p m     s -   -

             | l m   h i m m   p a s   p f   f

             | p d a p a 6 i p c c 3   a b x b

             | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 o 9 s r s 8 s

             | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 s 0 h c d 6 d

-------------+-----------------------------v--

2.0.51.22-r3 | + + + + + + + + +   + + +   +

2.1.1-r2     | + + + + + + + + +   + + +   + ~

2.1.2.12     | + + + + + + + + +   + + + ~ + ~

2.1.3.9      | + + ~ + + ~ + + +   ~ ~ + ~ + ~

2.1.3.16     | + + ~ + + ~ ~ + +   ~ ~ + ~ + ~

2.1.3.18     | ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~   ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

2.1.3.19     > + + ~ + + ~ + + +   ~ ~ + ~ + ~

```

----------

## ocin

gibt genug alternativen :p

http://packages2.gentoo.org/

http://pebuilds.peschke.us/

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/

edit: okay geht ja wieder :p

----------

## nikaya

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bin mal eben wieder zufällig bei p.g.o vorbeigesurft. Da hat sich wohl jemand erbarmt und der Website wieder Leben eingehaucht. Und es hat noch nicht mal ein Jahr gedauert   

 

Schön.  :Smile:  Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben.

----------

## think4urs11

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> bin mal eben wieder zufällig bei p.g.o vorbeigesurft. Da hat sich wohl jemand erbarmt und der Website wieder Leben eingehaucht. Und es hat noch nicht mal ein Jahr gedauert  

 

Mhh, das liegt wieder mal an der 'PR-Abteilung' alias 'huh, war da was?'   :Twisted Evil: 

packages.gentoo.org ist schon seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder online.

Da es aber seit einiger Zeit wieder mal keine Newsletter gibt und es augenscheinlich niemand für notwendig erachtet hat auf dieses unwesentliche Detail separat hinzuweisen habens viele noch gar nicht gemerkt.

Jetzt muß nur noch das Design wieder geradegezogen werden und die noch fehlenden Funktionalitäten eingebaut; solange gelten wohl auch weiterhin die bekannten (externen) Alternativen.

----------

## hoschi

Ich frage mich ja manchmal warum Gentoo eigentlich ein Council und ein Board of Trustess hat...

Von einer "Leitung" habe ich seit zwei Jahren nichts bemerkt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Carlo

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich frage mich ja manchmal warum Gentoo eigentlich ein Council und ein Board of Trustess hat...
> 
> Von einer "Leitung" habe ich seit zwei Jahren nichts bemerkt 

 

Mit solchen "Kleinigkeiten" haben beide Gremien aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun. Der GWN ist leider seit  jeher unterbesetzt und Chris wird sich wohl derzeit auf das 2007.1 Release konzentrieren und seine Funktion als Editor zurückstellen. "Help is welcome!" und so...

----------

## schachti

Manchmal fehlt bei gentoo eben das Unternehmen im Hintergrund wie z. B. bei openSUSE, Fedora oder Ubuntu.

----------

## hoschi

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Ich frage mich ja manchmal warum Gentoo eigentlich ein Council und ein Board of Trustess hat...
> 
> Von einer "Leitung" habe ich seit zwei Jahren nichts bemerkt  
> 
> Mit solchen "Kleinigkeiten" haben beide Gremien aber auch rein gar nichts zu tun. Der GWN ist leider seit  jeher unterbesetzt und Chris wird sich wohl derzeit auf das 2007.1 Release konzentrieren und seine Funktion als Editor zurückstellen. "Help is welcome!" und so...

 

Welcher der beiden?

Chrissy macht das doch schon seit einigen Monaten.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt isses wieder da aber ohne Suchfunktion   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## schachti

... wie bereits vor knapp 2 Wochen vermeldet:

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> packages.gentoo.org ist schon seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder online.
> 
> Da es aber seit einiger Zeit wieder mal keine Newsletter gibt und es augenscheinlich niemand für notwendig erachtet hat auf dieses unwesentliche Detail separat hinzuweisen habens viele noch gar nicht gemerkt.
> ...

 

----------

## Carlo

@hoschi: Ich meinte Chris Gianelloni. Daß da zwischenzeitlich ein scheinber dysfunktionales Team am Werk ist, ist glatt an mit vorübergegangen.

----------

